# Does anyone own a big Pit Bull?



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone here had a Pitbull and they could give me some info on them. I have heard that they are great dogs and also that they are a nightmare. please give me your opinion. thanks


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its a hit or miss. I must say, ive seen more miss then hits. the good ones, are great. the bad ones, suck and realy suck. Not worth the risk And if you want amean dog, there are better ones also.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

raise them good and you will be fine. i have had three and all have been great, loving dogs.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

theeres gotta be more people with pit bulls on here.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i have been around pit bulls my whole life. It is a shame than so many people fight them. Although it is cool to watch them fight it is a sad thing. A pit bull was naturally breed to stand up against bears so never the less they are fearless. They will show natural agression twords other dogs. NOT HUMANS. You can break this, they need to be social around other dogs and will do just fine. They have an unsavory reputation and it is injust. They are smart dogs and highly tolerable of pain...so they are perfect for little kids. They will not harm your kids or anybody else. Unless threatened. Which is a natural dog thing. You could get 1 that is never going to be trainable and is just simply a bad dog and mean. But the chances of that happening is very slim. And you will recognize it very easily. But again this is with most breeds. The thing is everyone has a pit bull story or Rott. Dont believe it. If you want some true actual facts get a legit breeder book and will back me up 100% people are ignorant and think the world is flat. some stupid f*ck will reply to my reply with some bull sh*t. So get you a pit and take that dog where ever you go. People will fall in love w/that dog trust me. They will also always look you in the eye as a sign of obedience and respect. so Bobme you know jack sh*t about the dogs. Only reply with info if you really know what your talking about. Oh yeah do watch out for inbreed's. Makes a mental dog in any breed and may be unpredictable. Like a mentally retarted person. That is why their inbreed so they are dumb as possible and will fight to the end.. Period


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i agree


----------



## madman01 (Feb 29, 2004)

hey i own and have bred pittys for yaears a pit is as good as its trainer none of my pits have ever bit anyone ever my bro got one from the same litter as my red nose and that fuker is mean to as hell to
other dogs and kids if u show love to your animal and bring it up as a pup with other animals like cats even birds it should be ok ive read tons of info on pits and they says that u should play rough with the pits and play tug on ropes and stuff ive never done any of that and my pit is very good mannered and listens my pits a female and dominance was established when she was very young thats key


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> people are ignorant and think the world is flat.


you mean it's not?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That is true a pit is only good as its owner which is true for anyother breed of dogs. As long as any dog gets plenty of exercise lots of love and is socialized it will be just fine. Every dog needs a little more or less of something than a nother breed of dog. So what, read up and get you a pit


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes! I have a Rott. his name is Max, he weighs around 65 lbs. he is like a little kid, he loves playing around and all my neighbors and their kids love my dog. He is very territorial at home, but that is natural.he knows basic commands. I took him to training when he was little and he learned very well. But I will look for some good breeders for the pit. thanks .


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but I just found it.....

I've had Lacie for about 4 years now. She is the most adorable Pitbull you could ever ask for.

She'd rather lick than bite.....

Pitbulls do make good companions. It is a shame that people treat them like sh*t and make them nasty...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

pitbulls should b banned ...donbt get me roung i love all dogs and animals but pits r to violent and go f*cking nuts under bad conditions they see red


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> pitbulls should b banned ...donbt get me roung i love all dogs and animals but pits r to violent and go f*cking nuts under bad conditions they see


That is the most stupid, idiotic thing I have ever heard. The reason they get the way they do is from irresponsible owners. Also, from being trained how to fight.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

omg thats the most bollox ive heard to........yeh there well nice tell they rip your kids face of


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know about you guys, but my pitt is just there. My companion when the gf isnt around or when they break up with me. Plus its also a chick magnet and helps replace the old one. I understand alot of folks do automatically cringe when they see my pitt running around because of their rep. But damn, not all powerfull dogs out there are meant to be bread to fight. My albino red nose is housed in a 15' x 15' fence with one of those hotdog dogs. Ill post pics of mine later on.









but the grinche practically summed it all up


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> yeh there well nice tell they rip your kids face of


Yo Jack, Whatever your name is...last time I checked, we speak English in this forum.

Why don't you stick to your spelling, and I'll stick to worrying about the dogs.

Educate yourself before you go posting stupid stuff.

With a bit of research, you MIGHT not be so ignorant.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/americanpitbullterrier.html

I'd love to have one... I'll get one as I'll leave the house


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

youve got just as much chance of getting bitten by any dog thats not brought up right we had rotties and staffs when i was a little kid and never had any trouble


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

jackburton said:


> pitbulls should b banned ...donbt get me roung i love all dogs and animals but pits r to violent and go f*cking nuts under bad conditions they see red



last time I heard something that stupid was when I was argueing with someone about keeping Piranhas...moron







you read to many newspapers be around a pitbull before you make yourself sound even worse..strange to hear such arrogant comments coming from a member on a forum like this.I hear so much prejudice about the fish I keep I thought on this forum ppl would be more open minded and educated on a subject before they opened there mouth

Novato,Pits are a great breed and are great around kids and VERY trainable..I could ask for a better dogs but I also spent the time to train them.









my son and a freinds pit










my youngest son and my two pits










youngest boy and my male


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

what evil dogs :laugh:


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I just love your dogs there Olson!
Very nice indeed.
Later
Eric


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

mechanic said:


> I just love your dogs there Olson!
> Very nice indeed.
> Later
> Eric


 Thanks Eric


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Olson I also like your dogs. You have trained them well and I may need some advise from you on proper training. But back to the topic we have just adopted Oreo from the local shelter that I volunteer at and are very pleased with him. I have also noticed that the dogs at the shelter that are aggressive are not pitubulls. We have just adopted out all of our pitbulls and are left with a few aggressive dogs. Take a look for yourself....... http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=1&...l=Dog&preview=1
This link should answer all your questions about the Real Pit bull... http://www.realpitbull.com/
Oreo and I.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> raise them good and you will be fine. i have had three and all have been great, loving dogs.


 i had an apbt and she was well behave.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I wanted one Too awhile Back, Wife Wouldnt go for It.
Plus if you Own a Home your Insurance Will Go Up


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well Lets see I work with a pitbull rescue for 10 years and never been bit only licked. My girl is 64# And was a fighter before i got her. When we got her she was 15# under weight and torn up head to toe.Even after all that abuse she jumped into my lap and licked me nonstop. I ahve had her and my two cats together for 3 years and there best freinds. Treat them right and you will have the best dog in the world :r

Pepole who fight there pits should be locked in a room and made to fight a pit and see how fun it is then


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

fiaman101 said:


> Well Lets see I work with a pitbull rescue for 10 years and never been bit only licked. My girl is 64# And was a fighter before i got her. When we got her she was 15# under weight and torn up head to toe.Even after all that abuse she jumped into my lap and licked me nonstop. I ahve had her and my two cats together for 3 years and there best freinds. Treat them right and you will have the best dog in the world :r
> 
> Pepole who fight there pits should be locked in a room and made to fight a pit and see how fun it is then


 great post









I dont understand why when someone raises a pit to be vicous and it attacks and kills someone the owner dosent get murder 1 charges?

PUNISH THE DEED NOT THE BREED!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

It is good to see that there are a lot of people that truly understand the breed of apbt's. HEY BUBBA you can own a pit bull and not pay a high insurance just dont call them pit bulls call them stafford shire. It will work because that is another name for them. However they are now considered a different breed. But not by all authorities it is complex kinda like rhoms. I am currently looking for a pit bull from a breeder with all the legal papers. I am seeking a show pit. I have 3 kids and i know the apbt's are one of the best breed of dogs around kids. This is a fact, and not just an opinion. If you dont agree do some research on k-9 breeds. Also golden retrievers are more snappy than a pit and also have a higher chance on biting kids, or someone else. (with exception to people doing illegal things and raising them wrong of course) Pits used to be an American icon. Remember little rascals? One more thing pits do not have a lock jaw, it is a myth.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey olson, you son owns them pits!


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

MY PITT WAS THE BEST DOG I HAD. AND THEY WILL PROTECT U AND UR FAMLIY TO THE DEATH IN MOST CASES. THATS HOW I LOST MY PITT.THE COPS BROKE IN THE WRONG HOUSE AN HAD ME ON THE FLOOR THEY PUT 4 SLUGS IN HIM BEFOR HE DROPED. AND THAN HE GOT UP AND STILL GOT 1 OF THEM. HE WEIGHED 96 LBS. MAN I MISS HIM


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

sorry to hear that bigred. people are really the problem, not the animals.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> MY PITT WAS THE BEST DOG I HAD. AND THEY WILL PROTECT U AND UR FAMLIY TO THE DEATH IN MOST CASES. THATS HOW I LOST MY PITT.THE COPS BROKE IN THE WRONG HOUSE AN HAD ME ON THE FLOOR THEY PUT 4 SLUGS IN HIM BEFOR HE DROPED. AND THAN HE GOT UP AND STILL GOT 1 OF THEM. HE WEIGHED 96 LBS. MAN I MISS HIM


man thats really bad what did to police say when they found out they had the wrong house


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I love pitbulls and staffordshire terriers. Most of my life I've been around some kind of dog or another, and I've been bitten by two spaniels, one poodle, and badly by a german shepard. The only pit bull bite I've ever had was when one of my best friends introduced me to his pit bull for the first time and I'd just been playing with my dad's two dogs (a rott and a lab) and he smelled the other dogs and snapped at me. My friend is a very irresponsible pitbull owner and never socializes the dog or takes it out, yet after you've been over to his house twice, the dog will love you forever and lick you to pieces. My grandmother has a sheep-dog and it is the smartest dog I've ever seen, but the american pitbul (in my opinion) is the easily second smartest. I fully intend on owning either a pitbull, cane coroso, or el dogo. If I am going to house, feed, and walk an animal such as a dog, I want the dog to protect my family and myself, as I would do for it. The absolute best home protection device is a dog. Alarms can be bypassed, locks can be picked, and windows can be opened. I know of a woman whose home was broken into in the middle of the night, her and her husband were sleeping, the robber snuck into the bedroom and shot her husband in the head, she was also shot in the head and left for dead but she survived... she will always have some kind of protective dog living with her for the rest of her life.

Yes, I agree that pitbulls can be vicious and voracious dogs. It is the responsibility of the owner to condition and train such dogs, and most importantly show love to these dogs, in order for them to be mentally stable. I do not want a dog that will hide under the bed. I want a dog that will bring a fury of hate upon someone who wishes harm upon my family and myself.

Joe


----------

